# Online league forming



## tome708 (Jan 2, 2012)

On your honor weekly on-line target 8 week league starting 02/01/2012. We will be using IFAA 20 yard indoor target and scoring, one spot or 5 spot targets. (Max score 300) Scoring will be handicapped based on your abilities, so all are welcome and will be competitive. Two person, four person, or individual teams. Shoot on your own time where you choose and provide score on your honor once per week. Please email Tom at [email protected] if you are interested in participating or have questions. Rules and details provided for those who participate. Participation is free.


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

Do we get to pick teams


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea, i really dont get it that much? any one want to clear it up for me?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

whats handicap?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll play


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I might play if things could be explained a little better...


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

im interested if you clear things up


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol I suck at shooting paper, Ill sit this one out.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you can either sign up in individual, two-man or four-man teams... 

dibs on dylan, lol


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Darnit Jake!
I'll put a dibs on Kyle (super*)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

who you want for a 4th man josh?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

No fourth man. Kyle and I will stick with our usual tag team combo lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess I'll sing up... I should email the guy, right? And does anyone wanna be on a team with me or am I stuck doing individual? Haha


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

i got bowpredator if i wants to be in on this


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

michaela MMM u can be on me and bowpredator's team


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Alright sounds good to me.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in! Do I send an email or am I good to go?


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

60xbowhunter, don't we need another person on our team?


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

bowpredator is working on that one


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Okay. I'm gonna email the guy tomorrow and ask him a few questions and I guess if bowpredator gets the other person we need, I'll register for us? not really sure how to go about this...


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Im in! Workin on the 4th person.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol i suck at shooting paper, ill sit this one out.


x2!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I got Gunner on this if im in on it...


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

N7709K said:


> who you want for a 4th man josh?


Am I not good enough for your team? haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

well bridge, idk if you were gonna do this... lol you me aaron and dylan?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> well bridge, idk if you were gonna do this... lol you me aaron and dylan?


that 4 man group could beat any other 4 man group on this whole site I bet..


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm sitting this one out. Need to focus on my FITA and Vegas games.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> well bridge, idk if you were gonna do this... lol you me aaron and dylan?


I'm in


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll play with you guys. I need to force myself to shoot more five anyways. haha. I usually shot vegas games until the week before louisville so this might help keep me sharp.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

N7709K said:


> well bridge, idk if you were gonna do this... lol you me aaron and dylan?


I'm a little afraid to shoot against you guys... I think we'll all get our tails whipped. Lol


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

no i dont think we will get whipped.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

The only reason I'm not joining is cause they are all on a team.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

its handicapped so its not really of an advantage to be super good


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

but still im not very good...


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ill play....


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Im in, anyone want to be on my team??? and could you use your scores from legue i shoot 5 spot every thursday and i was just wonderin if i could use those scores for this?


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> No fourth man. Kyle and I will stick with our usual tag team combo lol


Hella yeah! that sounds like a plan to me. 58-59x team average:wink:


----------

